# सामान्य मंच > नारी जगत > आधुनिक परिधान >  लाजवाब भारतीय  परिधान

## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## rgupta

mamta ji aap कहा है

----------


## pyaaas

बोहोत सुन्दर प्रस्तुति है. शुक्रिया.

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_अति सुन्दर ..._:bear:

----------


## the_super_girl

> 


अति सुन्दर प्रस्तुति ........

----------


## lok1980

कुछ अंडर गार्मंट्स भी दिखाओ लाजबाब पर्स्तुती है

----------


## vipin8

रचनात्मक प्रस्तुति है आपकि

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## Teach Guru

उम्दा प्रस्तुति . . . .

----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole



----------


## nishanath

जब इतने खूबसूरत और सुविधाजनक परिधान हमारे देश के है तो फिर विदेशी कपडे  क्यों ??उन्हें तो प्रतिबंधित कर देना चाहिए|

----------


## nisha.12343211

> 


bhai sahab ye bhi videshi hi hai sawar suit arab se aaya hai

----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## mamta007



----------


## Teach Guru

वाकई भारतीय परिधान बहुत अच्छे है , क्या कहने है इसके...

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत अच्छे परिधान है जनाब <<<<<

इनकी कीमत कितनी होगी <<<<<<????

----------


## vedant thakur

परिधान अत्यंत सुंदर हैं परन्तु मौसम के अनुसार सूत्र को अपडेट करते रहिते मित्र...........

----------


## Salonee

........................

----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## Salonee

.....................................

----------


## Salonee

................................

----------


## Salonee

...............................................

----------


## Salonee

......................................

----------


## Salonee

..................................

----------


## Salonee

.....................................Attachment 763136

----------


## Salonee

..................................

----------


## Salonee

..........................................

----------


## Salonee

......................................

----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## Salonee

...............................

----------


## Salonee

........................

----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## umabua

साड़ियों की उत्कृष्ट सृंखला प्रस्तुत करने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र।

----------


## Salonee

...............................

----------


## Salonee

> साड़ियों की उत्कृष्ट सृंखला प्रस्तुत करने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र।


अगर ये धन्यवाद मेरे लिए हे तो आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद :central 14:

----------


## umabua

> अगर ये धन्यवाद मेरे लिए हे तो आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद :central 14:



निश्चिततौर पर यह आपके लिए ही है .... आभार।



उत्तरप्रदेश की मुख्यमंत्री श्री अखिलेश यादव जी की सांसद पत्नी श्रीमती डिम्पल यादव जी का साड़ी - लुक ....

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````उत्तरप्रदेश की मुख्यमंत्री श्री अखिलेश यादव जी की सांसद पत्नी श्रीमती डिम्पल यादव जी का साड़ी - लुक ....`````````````````

----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## Salonee

................................

----------


## Salonee

............................

----------


## Salonee

................................

----------


## Salonee

................................

----------


## Salonee

................................

----------


## Salonee

...........................

----------


## Salonee

...............................

----------


## Salonee

...............................

----------


## Salonee

...............

----------


## Salonee

...............देसी सारी इन विदेसी स्टाइल

----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## Salonee

........................

----------


## Salonee

पामेला सारी मे ............

----------


## Salonee

.............................

----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## Salonee

.....................

----------


## Salonee

..........

----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## Salonee

....................Attachment 763251

----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## Salonee

..................

----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## Salonee

...............................

----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## Salonee

................................

----------


## Salonee

..........................

----------


## bachchan paande

प्रिय सलोनी ,एक कलर और अलग बोर्डर कि साडी कि डिजायन भी पोस्ट करे ,अच्छी लगती हें

----------


## Salonee

> प्रिय सलोनी ,एक कलर और अलग बोर्डर कि साडी कि डिजायन भी पोस्ट करे ,अच्छी लगती हें


क्या आप इस तरह की सरियों की बात कर रहे हें ?

.....................

----------


## Salonee

.....................

----------


## Salonee

..........................

----------


## Salonee

..........................

----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## Salonee

......................

----------


## Salonee

......................

----------


## Salonee

...........................

----------


## Salonee

...........................

----------


## Salonee

...............

----------


## Salonee

...............

----------


## Salonee

........................

----------


## Salonee

........................

----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## Salonee

........................

----------


## Salonee

........................

----------


## Salonee

..........................

----------


## Salonee

..........................

----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## Salonee

........................

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

लाजबाब परीधान हैँ जी :):

और पहनने वाली भी बहुत सुन्दर  है जी:):

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*बहुत ही अच्छे अच्छे परिधान बोले तो कपडे ,,,,,मस्त मस्त हे जी ओर उससे भी मस्त उन्हे पहनने वाली हे 
एसे ही कुछ परिधान मे भी यहा पोस्ट कर देता हु अपने ड्राप बाक्स मे से छाट छाट कर*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

अब ज़रा ब्लाउजेस के डिसाइन्स

----------


## Salonee

.....................

----------


## Salonee

.....................

----------


## Salonee

...................

----------


## Salonee

...................

----------


## Salonee

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Salonee

...................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अब ज़रा ब्लाउजेस के डिसाइन्स 
> 
> Attachment 764190


*क्या सेक्सी लुक हे ,,,,,शानदार*

----------


## Salonee

...................

----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## Salonee

...........................

----------


## uttarakhandi

> ...................


East or west saree is best......

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

...........................

----------


## Salonee

....................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

....................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*मेरी पोस्ट की भी थोडी बहुत तारिफ़ कर दोगी तो आपका क्या जायेगा*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

...................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

...................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## uttarakhandi

> 


उफ ये अदा़़़........

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> उफ ये अदा़़़........


*जरा बच के मेरी जान वो आपकी तरफ़ ही आ रही हे*

----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

..............................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

........................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

........................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*ये दोनो मेरे खिचे हुए फ़ोटोज हे एक मोडल के*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

..........................

----------


## Salonee

..........................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ..........................


*माताराम आ गई*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.......................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

अजय जी की फेवरेट एक्ट्रेस

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अजय जी की फेवरेट एक्ट्रेस


*जी नही मेरी फ़ेवरेट रानी मुखर्जी हे ओर हाल फ़िलहाल मे वो रितेश की बिवी का क्या नाम हे ,,वो ही हे*

----------


## Salonee

..............

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

..............

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

> *जी नही मेरी फ़ेवरेट रानी मुखर्जी हे ओर हाल फ़िलहाल मे वो रितेश की बिवी का क्या नाम हे ,,वो ही हे*


फोटो तो इसी के ज़्यादा लगाते हो आप

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> फोटो तो इसी के ज़्यादा लगाते हो आप


*पता नही वेसे इसका नाम क्या हे*

----------


## Salonee

.................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

> *पता नही वेसे इसका नाम क्या हे*


अभी याद नहीं आ रहा .........बाद मे बता दूँगी

----------


## Salonee

.................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अभी याद नहीं आ रहा .........बाद मे बता दूँगी


*फ़िर एवेई ,,,,,अजय की फ़ेवरेट हे*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.................

----------


## Salonee

> *फ़िर एवेई ,,,,,अजय की फ़ेवरेट हे*


अरे आप जिसकी फोटो शोटो ज़्यादा लगाओगे ................तो देखने वाले को तो यही लगेगा की वो आपकी फेवरेट हे

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.....................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अरे आप जिसकी फोटो शोटो ज़्यादा लगाओगे ................तो देखने वाले को तो यही लगेगा की वो आपकी फेवरेट हे


*एसे थोडे ही होता हे ,,आज मेने सन्नी लियोन की साडी मे कुछ फ़ोटो लगाई हे तो क्या सन्नी मेरी फ़ेवरेट हो गई ?*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

.....................

----------


## Salonee

> *एसे थोडे ही होता हे ,,आज मेने सन्नी लियोन की साडी मे कुछ फ़ोटो लगाई हे तो क्या सन्नी मेरी फ़ेवरेट हो गई ?*


माफ करो बाबा ........ये लो आपको जेनेलिया ही मुबारक हो

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

......................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> माफ करो बाबा ........ये लो आपको जेनेलिया ही मुबारक हो


*इसकी वो मुवी देखी हे क्या दोनो लोग लुगाई की तेरे नाल लव हो गया ,,,शानदार ,मुवी हे ना*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

......................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> माफ करो बाबा ........ये लो आपको जेनेलिया ही मुबारक हो


*ओ हेल्लो बाबा किसको बोला ???*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

> *इसकी वो मुवी देखी हे क्या दोनो लोग लुगाई की तेरे नाल लव हो गया ,,,शानदार ,मुवी हे ना*


फिल्म्स के मामले मे मेरे फ्रेड्स मुझे औरंगजेब तक कहते हें .......................दो चार महीनो मे कभी कोई एक फिल्म देख ली तो बहुत हे

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ......................Attachment 764242


*अरे ये क्या किडी जितनी छोटी -2 साईज की फ़ोटो लगा रहे हो जरा बडी साईज की लगाओ परिधान सही तरिके से नजर नही आते छोटी फ़ोटो  मे*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> फिल्म्स के मामले मे मेरे फ्रेड्स मुझे औरंगजेब तक कहते हें .......................दो चार महीनो मे कभी कोई एक फिल्म देख ली तो बहुत हे


*अब तो हमे भी आपके उन्ही फ़्रेन्ड मे शामिल होना हे औरंगजेब *

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

> *ओ हेल्लो बाबा किसको बोला ???*


सॉरी गलती हो गई , मुझे माफ करो बाबा :250:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*औरंगजेब अब आप चाटा खाने वाले हो कसम से*

----------


## Salonee

> *औरंगजेब अब आप चाटा खाने वाले हो कसम से*


हा हा हा ................सॉरी **

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> सॉरी गलती हो गई , मुझे माफ करो बाबा :250:


*देख लेगे आपको भी हमारे गुर्प जी को आने दो ,,,, आपकी कोई बडीया सी केनीबल वाली डीश ना बनवाई तो हमार नाम बाबा जी एसे ही ना हे*

----------


## Salonee

................

----------


## Salonee

> *देख लेगे आपको भी हमारे गुर्प जी को आने दो ,,,, आपकी कोई बडीया सी केनीबल वाली डीश ना बनवाई तो हमार नाम बाबा जी एसे ही ना हे*


................खुद ही खुद के बाबा बन गए ............ग्रेट

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हा हा हा ................सॉरी **


*
हमको गुस्सा आ रहा हे आपने पुछा भी नही के किस बात का चाटा ,,,,,,,,,अब पडने ही वाला हे*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ................Attachment 764243


*ई हे हमार जोडी दार ई रितेश्वा को बोलो थोडी देर बाहर बेठे हम तनिक जेनु से थोडी देर बतियाई ले*

----------


## Salonee

......................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

> *
> हमको गुस्सा आ रहा हे आपने पुछा भी नही के किस बात का चाटा ,,,,,,,,,अब पडने ही वाला हे*


......................सॉरी मुझे लगा मीने आपको ** बोला इसलिए मार पड़ेगी ......................अब आप ही बता दो किस बात पे मार पड़ने वाली हे

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*ई लो अब तोहार सामने आ रही हे बन्गाल की ब्युटी*

----------


## Salonee

> *ई हे हमार जोडी दार ई रितेश्वा को बोलो थोडी देर बाहर बेठे हम तनिक जेनु से थोडी देर बतियाई ले*


अब वो आपकी जेनू का पति हे ............तब जेनु को ही बोलिए ना की वो रितेशवा को बाहर भेज दे :447:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ......................सॉरी मुझे लगा मीने आपको ** बोला इसलिए मार पड़ेगी ......................अब आप ही बता दो किस बात पे मार पड़ने वाली हे


कोई बात नही ,,,बात बहुत पुरानी हो चुकी अब तो ,,,अब उस बात की बात करना भी बेकार हे 

 				Join DateMar 2011*Posts
**20,028*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अब वो आपकी जेनू का पति हे ............तब जेनु को ही बोलिए ना की वो रितेशवा को बाहर भेज दे :447:


*उ ससुर का नाती रितेशवा उका पिछा ही नाही छोडत हम का करे हमार जेनु भी बहुत असहाय महसुस कर रही हे उके साथ*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Aurangzeb

.                                  .

----------


## Salonee

> *ई लो अब तोहार सामने आ रही हे बन्गाल की ब्युटी*


ये सारी मे बेस्ट एक डाइमंड ब्रांड का एड आता हे उसमे लगती हे

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> .                                  .


*अरे ई कोन सी किडी हे ओरन्जेब बाबु तनिक इसको कुछ खिला पिला कर भेजते यहा*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ये सारी मे बेस्ट एक डाइमंड ब्रांड का एड आता हे उसमे लगती हे


*अभी अभी आपका नाम करण हुआ ओर देखो आपके मिलने जुलने वाले भी आ गये*

----------


## Salonee

> कोई बात नही ,,,बात बहुत पुरानी हो चुकी अब तो ,,,अब उस बात की बात करना भी बेकार हे 
> 
>  				Join DateMar 2011*Posts
> **20,028*
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


तो पेश हे अजय जी को ओफिशियाल बधाई  रजत सदस्य बनने की ..................अब आखरी धम्की फिर से कांस्य सदस्य यानि की हमारी केटेगरी मे ना आना

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

> *अरे ई कोन सी किडी हे ओरन्जेब बाबु तनिक इसको कुछ खिला पिला कर भेजते यहा*


किसी की फेवरेट हे .....नाम मधुबाला

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> तो पेश हे अजय जी को ओफिशियाल बधाई  रजत सदस्य बनने की ..................अब आखरी धम्की फिर से कांस्य सदस्य यानि की हमारी केटेगरी मे ना आना


*हम तो पहले ही बोल रहल की अब इसकी कोनो जरुरत नाही हे बात बहित पुरानी हो गई हे 
ओर रही बात फ़िर से आपकी केटेगिरी की तो अच्छे अच्छे मास्टर जेसे इन नियामको के कहर से नही बच सके तो हम किस खेत की मुली हे*

----------


## Aurangzeb

.                     .

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> किसी की फेवरेट हे .....नाम मधुबाला


*मधुबाला तो हमरी भी फ़ेवरेट हे*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

> *अभी अभी आपका नाम करण हुआ ओर देखो आपके मिलने जुलने वाले भी आ गये*


मिलने जुलने वाले होंगे तो बात करेंगे ...............नहीं तो फोरम पे हजारों अजनबी हें ....................मुझे क्या ?

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> मिलने जुलने वाले होंगे तो बात करेंगे ...............नहीं तो फोरम पे हजारों अजनबी हें ....................मुझे क्या ?


*वो आपका फ़ेमस डाईलोग ,,,भाड मे जाओ*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

> *मधुबाला तो हमरी भी फ़ेवरेट हे*


हाँ ये मुगले आजम मे बहुत सुदर लगी हे ..................मतलब मेने मुगले आजम कलर्ड आने के बाद ही देखि :148:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## Salonee

> *वो आपका फ़ेमस डाईलोग ,,,भाड मे जाओ*


कुछ लोग वहाँ पहले से ही मौजूद हें .....................

----------


## Salonee

अजय जी अब इजाज़त दीजिये .......................फिर मिलेंगे .....................अब चाय का वक्त हे ........................आपको भी पीनी हो तो चाय की दुकान से मँगवा के पी लेना .............ताकि थोड़ी एनर्जी मिल जाये काम करने की :447::279: :Monkey:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> कुछ लोग वहाँ पहले से ही मौजूद हें .....................


*जी वहा का एडरेस क्या हे कभी हम भी किसी को वहा भेजे तो पता होना चाहीये ना* :176:

----------


## Salonee

> *जी वहा का एडरेस क्या हे कभी हम भी किसी को वहा भेजे तो पता होना चाहीये ना* :176:


जिस किसी को भी बेजना हो मेरा नाम ले देना .................जीते जी भाड़ मे चला जाएगा :107:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अजय जी अब इजाज़त दीजिये .......................फिर मिलेंगे .....................अब चाय का वक्त हे ........................आपको भी पीनी हो तो चाय की दुकान से मँगवा के पी लेना .............ताकि थोड़ी एनर्जी मिल जाये काम करने की :447::279:


*एक कप मेरे लिये भी ले आओगी तो आपके कोन सी चिनी खत्म हो जायेगी या चाय पत्ती*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> जिस किसी को भी बेजना हो मेरा नाम ले देना .................जीते जी भाड़ मे चला जाएगा :107:


*हा ठिक हे अबके यही करुगा ,,,,,,,,फ़िर वो जाने या आप*

----------


## Salonee

> *एक कप मेरे लिये भी ले आओगी तो आपके कोन सी चिनी खत्म हो जायेगी या चाय पत्ती*


न न अजय जी ये कैसी बातें कर रहे हें आप ......................कभी आपके घर आई तो आपको चाय ज़रूर पिलाऊँगी :250:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*हम हे राही प्यार के हम से कुछ ना बोलीये*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> न न अजय जी ये कैसी बातें कर रहे हें आप ......................कभी आपके घर आई तो आपको चाय ज़रूर पिलाऊँगी :250:


*कभी कभी मेरे दिल मे ख्याल आता हे 
जी जेसे तुने चाय बनाई हे मेरे लिये 
मे चाय पी रहा हु बेठ के ठन्डी छाव मे तेरे लिये*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*जो भी प्यार से मिला हम उसी के हो लिये*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*हर फ़िक्र को धुए मे उडाता चला गया*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*जो मिल गया उसी को मुकदर समझ लिया ,,,मुकदर समझ लिया*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*जो खो गया उसी को भुलाता चला गया 
हर फ़िक्र को धुए मे उडाता चला गया*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*अन्देखी अनजानी सी पगली सी दिवाली सी जाने वो केसी होगी रे*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आज के लिये इतना बहुत हे हा पर एक बात सुत्र घारक को भी कहना चाहुगा की ये आधुनीक परिधान वाला सुत्र हे आप एक काम करो 
किसी भी नियामक को कह के इस सुत्र का टेग हटवा दो या उसे रोजाना साफ़ करते रहो 
यहा पर कई बच्चे शरायती भी हे मेरी तरहा *

----------


## Salonee

....................

----------


## Salonee

.........................

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> 




ये हे असली परिधान जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

..................

----------


## umabua

.................

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------

